# NBIClearance and 13A



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Everyone

Need the NBI clearance as part of the process for the 13A visa as I have been in the Phils for longer than 6months

So decided to apply last night online, easy process and also paid online via BDO total cost 140 peso, booked the apt for today it came back with 1200 noon for ttoday also

Decided to go early and see what happenned, got there went straight inside after clearing security follow the entrance that says online, but you need to ignore all the scammers outside touting for online registration

Went up stairs to process, which consisted of filling out similar form to the online one?

Qued for digital bio data capture, back to same place were filled the form out for manual fingerprinting and then getting a receipt to come back to collect the clearance in one weeks time

Total time spent inside NBI Manila was less than 20 mins and that included washing hands to remove the ink lol 

Very impressive

Also just for clarity also went to Bi has the 13A checklist asks for BI clearance, glad I went as they said no need for British or American, same with the medical, so will return to process the 13A mext week

Regards
Himmy123


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Good that it went so smooth for you. A bit more messing out here in the sticks but at least I haven't had to make a trip to Manila.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*NBI Clearance?*



HIMMY123 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Need the NBI clearance as part of the process for the 13A visa as I have been in the Phils for longer than 6months
> 
> ...


Himmy ... so I'm not sure if I read you correctly, you didn't need the NBI Clearance? And also no Medical?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Himmy ... so I'm not sure if I read you correctly, you didn't need the NBI Clearance? And also no Medical?


The BI clearance is produced when you file the 13a at the BI. No medical is required for 13a applied in country unless you come from a country listed as required, the US and England are not on the list.


Chuck


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Himmy ... so I'm not sure if I read you correctly, you didn't need the NBI Clearance? And also no Medical?


you need the NBI 
You dont need the BI CLEARANCE a saving of over 1000 peso and a trip to manila
you dont need the medical if you are basically from the western world its more for the African nations after the Ebola crisis came into effect


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

HIMMY123 said:


> you need the NBI
> You dont need the BI CLEARANCE a saving of over 1000 peso and a trip to manila
> you dont need the medical if you are basically from the western world its more for the African nations after the Ebola crisis came into effect


The BI clearance has always been issued at the BI office when you apply for the 13a and other visas it is included in the total fees charged for the visa. If it is no longer needed this would be a very recent change. I just got updates to my visa in Sep and Nov and both have the BI clearance/certification sheet. Since you went to the BI but did not process the 13a at that time may be why they said it is not needed. JMHO

Chuck


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

That is the confusing part as went tiday to do the BI clearance as it says it is required as part of the checklist of documents to be produced when you submit your 13A application

Can only see what haps next week when go back to actually file the 13A


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

HIMMY123 said:


> That is the confusing part as went tiday to do the BI clearance as it says it is required as part of the checklist of documents to be produced when you submit your 13A application
> 
> Can only see what haps next week when go back to actually file the 13A


I asked about the BI Clearance at my local BI (they don't do 13A) and she confirmed what was said above. They will process it when you apply for the 13A.

So yes, the checklist is confusing!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I had to go to the NBI compound, apply for the Clearance, pay the fee of 115 Peso, then wait 3 weeks until the clearance came back and they issued it to me. Only then with the NBI Clearance in hand was I allowed into the BI to submit my application for the 13A. They would not accept the application until I had completed all items on the checklist. This was at the local BI office in Iloilo. YMMD, depending on the office.

Fred


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I think we muddled two things together.

Item 6 on the 13a checklist is the *NBI* Clearance and is required if you been in country for more than 6 months. This is the topic of the OP's post.

Item 7 on the checklist is the *BI* Clearance Certificate and is the one that BI will take care of when you file your 13a application. This is the secondary topic.


----------

